# Arauco vs Baltic plywood



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

*Arauco Plywood vs Baltic Birch plywood*

So I've toured the wood dealers within striking distance and for what's in stock I've got two higher grade options for 3/4 plywood:

Arauco, 4x8, $33

Baltic birch, 5x5, $84 

Comments anyone? 

Assuming you want to use plywood, for what projects would you buy one or the other?  And is there a way to make sure you're getting a good sheet of either one?

Thanks


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

what is Arauco?

I've always found Baltic birch to be good stuff, but pricey.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll have to double check but I think my local vendors have this company's product:
http://www.araucoply.com/araucoplyusa/informacion.asp?idq=1816

Its supposedly high grade plywood from radiata pine, made in Chile'.​


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

You looking to build some cabinets with it? I know I'm hunting around my area now for some decent ply, birch runs about $45 per 4x8 sheet at Lowes here in Cleveland (and good luck finding a sheet in the pile that isn't beat all to death).


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd stay away from the hardwood plywood at Lowes and or Home Depot. Try a hardwood supplier are a regular lumber Yard not a home improvement store.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

MattS said:


> You looking to build some cabinets with it? I know I'm hunting around my area now for some decent ply, birch runs about $45 per 4x8 sheet at Lowes here in Cleveland (and good luck finding a sheet in the pile that isn't beat all to death).



Hi Matt, 

My immediate projects are a kids rocker, some very basic chairs, and a much larger high quality table saw sled. The project list includes lots of furniture, shed shelves for the lawnmower gas cans, and a new kitchen for my wife. So I'm just trying to learn about available materials in general.

Like Richard said, look before you leap at the big box stores.... I just learned that the hard way... http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/rant-how-do-i-not-buy-plywood-junk-again-23646/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

SteveEl said:


> So I've toured the wood dealers within striking distance and for what's in stock I've got two higher grade options for 3/4 plywood:
> 
> Arauco, 4x8, $33
> 
> ...


Either one would need the exterior of the cabinetry veneered to be attractive IMO. Baltic Birch is a totally different animal of plywood compared to Arauco. For the difference in price, it would be good for shop type cabinets. To use Arauco as a finished face substrate, it has a wide variegated grain something like a wild sheet of Birch.

I think to use it with the intent to have the interior finished, I prefer to use a species like Maple, with a small random grain pattern. In picking out plywood Baltic Birch should be pretty much defect free. It's good for drawers. If you need it in 4x8's look for ApplePly, which is a similar product that's made in the US.

In picking out a sheet of Arauco, Maple or Birch, the edges can be telling as to delaminated layers, and voids. Tapping on the faces, along with a visual inspection for flatness, helps in finding good sheets.












 







.


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> I'd stay away from the hardwood plywood at Lowes and or Home Depot. Try a hardwood supplier are a regular lumber Yard not a home improvement store.


I really need to find out what Cleveland area suppliers are reputable, time to make some phone calls and ask folks in town who are making a lot of sawdust regularly! I just kicked around the birch ply at Lowes and was dismayed, I should really have known better :bangin:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Cabinetman, alas appleply would be special order here. I suppose I ought to ask them about pricing at least.


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

I use baltic birch for shop built jigs and when I have an extended unsupported spans to cover(when painted or laminated). Very stable platform to use. The number of plys in bb is greater than other plywood, more consistent with no voids and all birch plys. 5x5 is common, but I have purchased in 4x8. I have also used 3/8 bb for drawer bottoms(again very stable and strong). 

I've not used Arauco ply and probably won't. Reading their web site the product is pine not hardwood.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

pepe' b said:


> I use baltic birch for shop built jigs and when I have an extended unsupported spans to cover(when painted or laminated). Very stable platform to use. The number of plys in bb is greater than other plywood, more consistent with no voids and all birch plys. 5x5 is common, but I have purchased in 4x8. I have also used 3/8 bb for drawer bottoms(again very stable and strong).


Thanks Pepe'!




pepe' b said:


> I've not used Arauco ply and probably won't. Reading their web site the product is pine not hardwood.


Are you suggesting that if its "hardwood" its harder/stronger/better than all pine? For being hard and strong I'll take the softwood Douglass Fir over the hardwoods balsa and basswood. Maybe that's a bad example since fir isn't pine.... ???? I'm just saying, those terms softwood and hardwood are confusing.

Arauco is from "Radiata Pine", which I'd never heard of before. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinus_radiata#Distribution


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

SteveEl said:


> Are you suggesting that if its "hardwood" its harder/stronger/better than all pine? For being hard and strong I'll take the softwood Douglass Fir over the hardwoods balsa and basswood. Maybe that's a bad example since fir isn't pine.... ???? I'm just saying, those terms softwood and hardwood are confusing.
> 
> Arauco is from "Radiata Pine", which I'd never heard of before.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinus_radiata#Distribution



FYI...Hardwood faced plywoods have core veneers of softwoods. For western US, Fir or Pine is usually used, and in the Northern US, Aspen or Poplar cores. Go figure!












 







.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Just picked up my first sheet of Arauco today, it was $10 less than the Birch ply at Lowes. I'm just making a router table, so no worries about looks there.


----------



## Atlanta Lumber Guy (Feb 28, 2011)

You definitely want to try and match the plywood with its use. My experience has been that the softwood Arauco plywood tends to bow and cup more than Baltic with moisture changes. It works great for such things as wall paneling, wainscoting and cabinet sides. It should also be great for your router table. Softwood plywood core veneers are supposed to be as good as the lesser grade of the outside veneers, so if you buy AC in the Arauco, the interior core veneers would be C or better. If you can see the edges in the bundle a sheet comes from, you can get a pretty good idea of how bad the core voids will be. If strength is a factor, you might consider AB Marine plywood. Marine Grade Fir Plywood has an ‘A’ Grade veneer face, a ‘B’ Grade veneer back, and ‘B’ grade veneers for the interior plys, with no core voids. The glue is a special marine glue specifically for marine plywood. This plywood is used for its strength and durability. The Baltic Birch seems to be more stable, and might be better used for things like cabinet doors, jigs and hobby stuff.


----------

